# Hip Resurface recovery time



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Having recently had my second hip resuface op,i would be interested to know what sort of time it has taken other people to recover.
My first op,i was fully fit after 12 weeks.
The second op has taken almost 5 months ,and i still have some pain and a sllght limp ,and struggle to put my sock on my foot, although i `m not on any pain killers .

Les


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hip Resurfacing @ age 56, driving in 4wks, able to walk a mile in 5wks, back to work in 6wks.

Now @age 60 can hill walk 10miles (probably more, but it is my energy that flags after that distance). Gym & swimming every week.

Pain Free!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

trevd01 said:


> Hip Resurfacing @ age 56, driving in 4wks, able to walk a mile in 5wks, back to work in 6wks.
> 
> Now @age 60 can hill walk 10miles (probably more, but it is my energy that flags after that distance). Gym & swimming every week.
> 
> Pain Free!


Trev,this time i had a blood clot,which has delayed my recovery.Like you,after my first hop ,no pain ,running around like a two year old   each day does feel better,and by the time we catch the ferry ,hopefully i`ll be fully fit.

Thanks

Les


----------

